# Dont Send Error In Gta San Andreas



## nishchal (Oct 1, 2007)

HI
I HAV BEEN PLAYING GTA SA FOR MOR THN 1 YR. EARLIER THE GAME WAS RUNNING GOOD(WHN I HAD THE OLD VIDEO CARD - GEFORCE 5200FX) BUT NOW WHEN I BOUGHT A NEW ATI RADEON X1550 256MB DDR2 AGP VIDEO CARD, THE GAME GIVES ME A "DONT SEND" ERROR. WHN I CLICK ON THE ICON, THE GAME RUNS,AFTER THE GTA VIDEO A PICTURE COMES NAMES "GRAND THEFT AUTO SAN ANDREAS" ND WN THIS PICTURES GOES , A DONT SEND ERROR COMS ON MY SCREEN ND THE GAME CRASHES. PLZZZZ HLP ME IF SOM1 CAN. 
MY PC'S CONFIG :-
INTEL 1.80GHZ P4 PROCESSOR( i no this is vry old 1)
ATI RADEON X1550 256MB DDR2 AGP VIDEO CARD
1GB DDR RAM


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

You probably need to reinstall the game. If I remember correctly, GTA doesn't like it too much when you switch video cards on it, and needs to be reinstalled if you change them. Be sure to make a backup of your saved games before you reinstall, they're located in My Documents -> GTA San Andreas user files.


----------



## nishchal (Oct 1, 2007)

reinstalled the game thrice nd windows twice , but no change man


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure you have the latest drivers installed for your video card from www.ati.com and make sure you install the latest patch for the game, available here.


----------



## nishchal (Oct 1, 2007)

thnx man but thr was a problem with my windows. i installed another windows xp sp2 nd gta started working. thnx nyways:up:


----------

